
Getting a $1000 iPhone X? You'll want a $60 Ikea Nightstand or a $5 Rotary Saw - teklaperry
https://www.spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/consumer-electronics/portable-devices/getting-an-iphone-x-youll-want-a-60-ikea-nightstand-or-a-5-rotary-saw
======
LeoPanthera
I hate interstitial ads.

Ikea wireless charging:
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/wir...](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/wireless_charging/30611/)

You can probably find a rotary saw yourself.

~~~
whipoodle
Yes, for example if I read about a saw in an article on the internet and then
decided to buy that one. This comment is bizarre.

------
sundvor
I love how wireless charging, OLED etc are suddenly hot words now that Apple
has finally come to the table.

Others have had them for many, many years. Yet, as soon as Apple does it:
Oooooh shiny!

~~~
LeoPanthera
There's no need for cynicism. The iPhone is the best-selling smartphone in
America. Only some Android phones have wireless charging, and even then not
all the same type. The market has suddenly gone from relatively small, to
huge.

So yes, they are now hot words. If you make Qi charging products, today is a
good day.

~~~
sergers
Qi is old news. It was in most android phones, and was removed already from
new phones.

It's been integrated into many appliances years ago...

All the technical people used and done with Qi cause it's so slow compared to
quick charge 2.0/3.0 why bother. Just plug it in.

I am sure the market will definitely uptick again with apple and the apple
centric crowd. Definitely agree with you there it's good to be in the QI
business.

Time to dust off your old Qi product with the new label packaging that is
support Apple products

~~~
efreak
Qi charging has saved my tablet (Nexus 7 2013) from being trash for two years.
Before that, I had an HP touchpad that was saved by wireless charging. Given
my experience, I'm all for wireless charging. Regarding charging speed, I have
yet to have an issue with that--my problem is more that I frequently put the
tablet down in the wrong place and then it doesn't charge at all. I'm not sure
I'd trade that for the reliability of weird charging though--it's far more
convenient to just pick up and set down my tablet than it is to plug in my
phone.

------
freestockoption
Does this mean Google might readd Qi to their phones? They took it out a
couple years ago saying that usb-c would be more convenient due to it being
doublesided and fast charging.

~~~
sergers
With quick charge 3.0, it really is worth it to plug it in vs in comparison
trickle charging via Qi.

Also believe the aluminum body was a factor to remove it from pixel

~~~
moonka
If speed is the only consideration. I used to love wireless charging at night,
because when I was done reading and sleepy, I just had to set down the phone,
rather than plug it in. Now I hope I remember to charge it before going to
bed, or first thing in the morning if I have time.

~~~
sergers
True, but then I have a charger in car, in bag, at desk.

I can plug it in for 15 mins anywhere and have a good enough charge for rest
of today.

------
anonu
My understanding is that Apple has broken the Qi wireless charging standard.
It's the same technology but only works with Apple branded Qi charges. Can
anyone confirm?

~~~
teklaperry
They indicated at the event that it is compatible with third-party chargers
that meet the Qi standard. Their own charger coming out next year makes some
tweaks to the standard, that they intend to bring up with the organization and
(so they implied) play nicely with the standard.

